# Tuna Puttanesca with Penne



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2011)

4 servings

1 pound Penne pasta
1 tablespoon olive oil
2-6 ounce cans olive oil packed Tuna, lightly drained
4 cloves garlic, chopped
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
3 tablespoons capers, rinsed, drained, chopped
½ cup pitted Kalamata olives, chopped
1-28 ounce can diced tomatoes
½ cup chopped flat-leaf parsley

Cook Penne in salted water until al dente.  Meanwhile, heat deep skillet over medium heat with the olive oil.  Add in tuna, flaking it with spatula, add garlic, red pepper flakes and cook 3-5 minutes. Add capers, olives and heat through, about 1 minute.  Stir in tomatoes and parsley, lower heat and simmer 5 minutes.  Add ladle of pasta water to sauce.  Drain pasta and stir into sauce.  Serve with garlic bread and freshly grated parmesan.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 18, 2011)

Yummers.......my type of meal....


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 18, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Yummers.......my type of meal....



It does sound good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2011)

It is good, I finally got through that whole stack of recipes.


----------

